# AB Biller 42 with extra shafts and shaft holders



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Want to sell ab biller 42 with two extra shafts and shaft holders. I have a lot invested in gun. It has stainless steel cable and all holders were installed by an authorized dealer. I have made six dives with this gun. One band has a small cut other than that the gun has minor scratches from normal spearfishing. I have included some pics. I will sacifice for $225 or trade even for a JBL Sawed Off Magnum preferrably a woody.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

forgot my phone number on my above post 334-429-3023 or 334-429-3023


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok no bites will let go for 150


----------



## wide_open (May 24, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

sold Thanks!


----------

